# Moving to Dubai this week, what's the cheapest way to call UK?



## darjet2 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be moving to Dubai this week and would like to know what is the cheapest solution for IDD calls, especially from UAE to the UK.

Am I right in that VoIP such as Skype is not permitted/blocked if so how do you guys already living out there make cheap calls back home.

Thanks in advance,
Darren


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

hiya Darren I am not a techno person by any means! I tend to use MSN messenger alot for keeping in touch with family in the UK. You can get skype here but I think you need to be with DU - not etisalat and that is all down to where you live. There are definately ways round it though. I would ask your colleagues when you get here.


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

I see that this is an old post, but like Geordie mentioned, there are a number of ways to stay in touch including IM, Email, some video chats stuff online, and of course phone. I work at jaxtr (so you know my bias), but our service is dedicated to helping people connect using voip that works with your phone and landlines (no downloads). Hopefully, you've long since found the answer that you needed to this question and are staying in touch.


----------

